# Weekly Competition 2014-38



## Mike Hughey (Sep 16, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F2 R' F' R F2 R' F2 R2 U'
*2. *R' F R2 F' R' U2 F2 U' F'
*3. *U' R F' U2 R F' R' F R' U
*4. *U2 R F U2 R' U' R2 U' R
*5. *F2 R U' R2 U' R U' R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' B2 R' B' L D R' F' D' R U' F2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2
*2. *R2 D2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' L F2 L' B D2 U B2 F' R' D2
*3. *F2 L' F2 L B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R' F R2 B' L2 D B2 L' B' L2 R'
*4. *D2 L U2 R U2 R2 D2 B2 L' B2 F D' B2 R' U F L' F2 L' F
*5. *B2 U L2 R2 F2 D U B2 L2 U' L2 F' R2 B U' R F' U F D' R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 Uw' U2 F2 Rw B' Fw U B2 D' L' Rw' Uw U' F2 D L R F2 R' Uw2 U2 B Fw L2 R U F L2 R' Uw' U2 R D L' F' D' L2 R2 Uw2
*2. *Uw' B2 Fw' R Uw2 Fw D2 U L D2 U' L' U' L2 Fw L B' F2 Rw Fw' L2 Rw2 Uw Rw R Uw Fw' F2 Rw R2 B2 R D2 B Fw2 L Fw D Uw' Rw
*3. *D' Uw' B' U2 L2 Rw R2 F' D' Uw' R' Uw Rw2 R2 B Fw' L2 Rw' R2 F' L B U R' B' F L Uw' U' F' L2 Rw2 R2 U L2 R F2 D2 L2 Fw'
*4. *L' Rw2 D F2 R' B L2 D L R' Uw2 F' R' U R2 B2 D' U' F' U Fw2 F' Rw D' F2 U' Rw2 Fw' F' D2 B F R2 Fw2 Rw Uw Fw F' Uw' R
*5. *F' U2 Fw' F' L Rw' Fw' D' U2 L D2 Uw' L2 F Rw R U R2 B U Rw' Fw' D2 Uw2 F L B F' L2 B2 Rw Fw' Uw2 R' Uw Fw' Rw Uw2 F L2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw2 F2 L Lw Rw Dw2 Uw' L2 Bw2 Dw2 R U Bw U Bw' Rw' Fw' D2 Uw B Rw' R' Dw L Lw2 Fw L' F Dw' U2 Lw Rw2 U Rw' Uw2 Rw R2 B Uw' Rw' R2 D2 Uw2 B Bw2 D L B2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 B' D' U' F' Lw Dw B' Bw' F'
*2. *F Dw B2 Bw' D' Fw' Lw' Fw2 Lw2 F Uw B2 Fw' Rw2 Uw Lw' Dw Uw U Lw2 Rw2 R' B Bw F2 U2 B L Fw2 Dw2 Lw' B2 Rw' Uw' B2 Lw' B' Bw' L2 Fw2 Rw' Bw R Uw2 Bw L Lw' Bw Lw' Uw' Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 R' Dw2 Bw2 Dw Fw Rw'
*3. *Dw Bw Uw2 Lw Fw2 Dw L Lw R' Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 U' L2 B Fw' L' Fw' F2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 D' Dw2 R' Dw2 Uw2 B Dw2 U' Rw' Dw' U Fw2 Uw2 F' Dw' U Bw2 Rw2 Fw Dw F' R' Uw2 L Dw' Fw2 Dw' Uw U2 B2 L' R2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw Uw' B' Lw'
*4. *Rw B2 Fw F Dw2 L' Lw' B' Bw' U B2 R2 D2 L' R2 F D2 Lw D2 Lw' Bw' U Lw' Bw' U Lw' Dw' U' B U2 Lw' Rw2 B2 Fw' F2 Lw Rw R2 Fw' L2 Lw F2 Uw R2 Fw' Dw B Bw L2 Lw R' Uw2 Lw Bw' Rw' U2 Lw' B' L' R'
*5. *Bw2 F2 R' Bw' Lw U2 Lw Fw2 Uw L2 F' Rw D F2 D' Dw2 B2 Rw' B' R2 Bw L' D2 Rw' Dw R Uw' Rw' B2 Uw Lw' Dw' Uw F2 Lw2 Rw Dw2 F Uw' L' F' Dw' Bw2 R' Bw2 Lw' Rw' Uw F' U Rw' F Lw' Dw Uw2 Fw F Dw U' R'

*6x6x6*
*1. *F' U 2B' L' U' 2R 3F' 2F2 F2 D 3U' 2U' 2L2 2B2 2R' 3U2 3F 3U' 2B 2L2 F 3R2 2U2 2L 2R 3U2 2L F2 2R 2B' 3F' U' 3F2 D' 3U2 2U R D' 2B' 3F2 F 2D 3U 2L2 D2 F 2L 2U U2 2B' 2F2 L' 2F 2D 2B R U2 2L 3F' L2 2L2 F R2 U 2B' F' 2R2 R D' 3R'
*2. *U B 3F U' 3F2 R2 2F2 3U' 3F2 2L' 2R2 D2 2D 3U' U' 3R 3F 2L 3R R2 2U B' 3U' 2U' U B 3R2 2R R2 D 2R2 2B' R2 B2 2B 3F F2 R B 3F' 2R' 3F R 2F2 F2 L2 2L2 2U 2B' 2L 2D2 3U2 B' F L 3U' 2L 2R2 2U 3F2 2F 2R 2U U2 L2 R' 2D2 3U' 2L' 3U2
*3. *2D 2U 3R' B2 2L2 3U' 2B2 2F' L2 D 3U2 R 2U' 2F2 3R' 2U2 L2 2L U2 3R' 2D2 2U2 U2 3R2 2R' 2D' 2U2 3R 2R2 2D2 2B 2F' 2D2 2R2 R' B 2U2 2R2 F' L' 3U' 2R D 2D' 3U L 2L2 R' 2B' 2F' 2L2 F' 2U2 B2 2R 3U2 2U' B2 3U2 R' F' 3U' F' 3R2 2F F R 3F' L' 2R2
*4. *L' 2L' 3R 2U' U' 3R 2R' 2D 3U U' 2F 2D' L 2B2 R 2B' 2R' B 2D2 B 2B2 3F 2F' U B L2 3R2 R' 3U2 2L 2R2 3U 2B 3F' 2U 3F L 3U2 L' U' 2L' 2R U' 2L2 2D' 3F 2R2 2B2 2F L 2F' 3R2 3F' 3R' 3U 3F' L2 D 2F' D2 2D 3F' 2L' 2B2 2U' L' F 3R2 R' 3U
*5. *3U 3F 2L' 3F 3R 2B2 2D' 3U' 2F' R2 2B D' 2U' 2R' D2 2B 2R' 2D' 3F2 3U 2U' 2L 2U2 L 2B' 3R2 F' 2D B2 F2 D' B2 3U' U 2L2 2R B2 3F2 D 2B D2 2D 3U2 2U2 2L2 2B2 D2 3U' 2L' 2R2 B' 2B2 2U' 2B2 2F2 D R' B2 F' U2 2L D L2 2F' 3U' 2L2 D2 U' B 2F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' 2D2 L' 2F2 R2 U 2R' U' 2R' R 2F 2L2 2D' 2B 3L' D 2B' 3B 3L2 3F' L2 D B F' 3D 2U' L 3D 2L 3B2 F2 3R' 3U2 2U U' 2F' 3L' 2B' L' 3R2 2B2 U2 2R2 R B' 2F D' 3D 2U 2F R2 B' 3B' 2F D 3D 3L 2D 2U U' L' 2L 3D2 2B 3B L2 R' 2F' L2 B 3F2 2D2 2B2 2U2 L' 3R2 D 2D 3D 2U' U 3R' 2R 3B' 3R2 2D2 3R2 U2 2R 3U U L 2L2 F D F' 3U2 L' 3B' 2R
*2. *3L' 2D2 2R D2 2U 2F 3U2 2U2 2F2 D' B 2L 3R 3D2 2U' 2L2 3F' 2R2 2B2 3F D L' 3B' 3L2 2R' 2U2 3B' D 2D R2 2F' U2 2F2 3D 2U' 3L R' B 2F' R2 2D2 B' F' 3L' 3B2 L2 2B2 3F' 3U2 L' U2 2R 3F' 3D 3U B' 2L' 3L' 3U' U' 2B D2 2U' F2 R2 2F2 F' R 2D2 2F D2 L2 2L' 3B2 2R2 F 3L' 2U' 2B' L2 R2 3D' 2L2 2D2 3F2 F' 2D2 2U2 U 2R' 3B 2D 2B' 3F' 3D R 2F2 3U' 3B' R
*3. *2B2 3D' 3U 2L2 3R F2 R' 2U2 R' 2B' 3R' F2 L 2L' F2 3D 3L' 3R2 2U' R 3F' L' 3L2 3R' 3U' 2B' 2U2 L2 3D' 3U2 2B2 D' R2 3B 3L2 2D 3D 2U B 3F 3R' 3F 2R 2B 2F D' 2D 2R D 3D' 3B 3L2 2R 2F' 2L2 2D2 F 2D2 3L' 2R 2F' 3U 2R2 3F2 3U2 L' 3R2 2F R' D2 R2 D' L' 2R B' 2B' 3B2 F' 2R' 2F' 3U 2U' 3L 2R2 2F 3U2 B' 3B2 2F2 F2 U2 2B 2L U 2B 3R 2U2 2F2 3R2 2R2
*4. *2L2 F 3U2 2B2 2F 2D2 3D 3U 2B 3B 2F2 2D' 3B 2D' 3D' 3F2 3R F2 R D2 3R2 3B 2F' D L 3R2 3F' 2F' 3U 2B2 3L' 3B2 2D' B2 2F R2 D' 3B2 2L 2U 2L 3L' F' 2D B U L' 3R' 2D' 2B 2D' 3D2 2L2 3U2 2L' 2R' 3D' 2L' B' 3D' 2L2 2D2 2L2 3B 2L' 2B' F2 3L2 3R' B 2R' D 2F L' 3R' U' L' 2L' 3R2 3U 2R2 2F2 2D2 R' 3U 2R 2B' 3F' 3L' 2R' R' 2U' F2 2R' 2D' U 3R2 3U2 3R 3U'
*5. *3F U' 2F' 3D' L2 2L 2R' R' B' 2D2 R F L2 3B' D2 2L2 2F' U2 3B2 2R' U B' 2R 3B' 2L2 2D 3R2 U2 2F' 3U2 2R2 2D2 2U' U2 3F' 2L2 3B2 R2 D2 U B2 3B2 D' 2U' 2L2 3F 2F2 F2 U' R 3B' 3L' 3D 3F F2 D' 2U 2L 3L2 3R' R2 2D2 L' 2L2 2U' 2B2 2U' 2R B 3B2 F 3D F 2D 3D2 3U' 2U 3L2 R' D' 2D' 2U' 2R 2U' 3B2 3F' 2D' U2 F2 L2 2L2 3L R' D2 3R2 3U2 2R2 B2 3F2 3D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U' F2 R' U F' U F' R U2
*2. *F U R' U2 F U' F' U2 R2 U'
*3. *U R F2 R2 U' R' U R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F2 D L2 U R2 D' U' L2 F2 U' R U F R' B' U' R D2 B2 R'
*2. *U2 B' D2 B' L2 B' L2 F D2 B2 U2 L' R2 B' D R D L2 F2 D' R2
*3. *L2 D' L2 D R2 D B2 F2 L2 D B' F' U' B' L' D' R U2 L2 D'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U Rw2 R' D B2 L2 R F2 L' D2 U' B Fw F' D Uw B U B D' Uw' R2 B2 Fw U2 Rw Fw2 L Rw R B' Fw2 D2 Fw' L' D B F' R' B'
*2. *Rw2 D L2 B2 F' R2 U L' B2 D' B Fw2 F2 D2 R B2 F U2 Fw2 F' L D' Fw2 Uw B2 U' Rw D' Uw2 F Uw Fw2 U' Fw2 F' U B' Rw2 R' Uw2
*3. *Fw' Uw L' Uw' U' Fw L' D2 U' F' Uw U2 L Rw2 Fw' D2 Uw R2 F' U2 B2 F Uw Rw R' B2 Uw' B2 U2 L' D2 Uw Rw' B' Fw2 U' L2 R2 B' U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 U2 Fw F L2 R2 Uw2 L2 Dw' U Fw' L2 Dw B' Dw U Bw' D U L Dw2 B2 D Bw F Rw Uw2 Rw2 Uw B Lw' Fw' Dw F D R' B' L2 Lw D' R U2 Bw2 F Dw2 Bw' D' Dw2 Uw2 Rw' R' Fw Uw L' Bw' F R2 B' D F2
*2. *Bw U' L2 Dw B Fw Dw' R2 F Uw2 Fw' L' Rw2 Uw Fw2 D2 Dw2 Lw Dw2 B2 F2 R B' U Rw' Fw2 L' Fw' R' D' Uw B' Fw' Dw2 Uw' L' B2 U2 L D' Dw Uw U2 L2 Rw Fw' F2 Lw Rw B2 F' Dw' Lw Bw2 F' R2 F' D2 Uw2 R'
*3. *Bw Rw' B2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 F2 L2 Lw' Bw Lw R2 Fw Lw2 Fw F Rw' U2 Lw' R2 Bw' Dw Rw2 U Lw' B2 R D' Fw F' U' B2 Fw' F' Uw Rw' B2 Bw2 Fw L Lw2 Fw R2 Fw' U2 Lw' Dw2 Uw B' D2 Dw2 U2 L2 D2 L' Lw2 Rw' F L2 Rw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D 3U U' 3R2 3F' 3R2 2B2 3F 2F 2D2 3R2 3U U2 3R2 U2 B' 2U' U2 B2 2B2 3F F 3R 2D' U' L 2R R 2B L R' B' 2F' F R B D' 2U' B 2U2 U' 2R2 3U 2F2 F R 2F' L2 F' 2U2 3R R' D U' L2 2U2 U' 2R2 D2 2L 2U' L2 2R R 3F' 2U2 L' 3F' 2D2 F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' 2F2 U2 3F2 3U 2U2 2R U2 2L2 3R R F' 2R' B2 2B 3B2 3F D2 2L' 3F2 2R2 R2 2B 3L' 2U 2L' 2R 2B 2D2 3U' R 2D 2B' D U 3B' L 2B R2 3D' 2U' U 3B 3L 2F' R 2U2 3L 3B' F 3L R' 3B2 2D 3F 2U' 3B' 3F 2F 3L 2B2 D' 2D U 3B 3F2 R2 2B' D 3L 3D' 2U U' 2F2 3U 3F 2R2 2F2 3L2 D' 3D2 3F' 2F2 F' R2 U 2B 2F 3R2 2R2 2D' 3U 2U' 2F2 3U2 2L' 3L2 2D' R' 3F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' D' L2 F R B2 L U L2 F' U L2 U' R2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 B2 U2
*2. *U2 D' B' U2 D2 R2 D' L D L' F U2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 L2 F U2 F'
*3. *B' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 F U2 B R F L' U' F' L' F' L2 D' L
*4. *D' F' U F L B L' U2 R' D' R2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 L2 D F2
*5. *D' R2 U B2 D B2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 B' L' B' F' L B2 L' F' L
*6. *L' B2 R B2 R' D2 B2 L D2 F2 R2 F D' B2 L2 R' B2 F D' U2 L2
*7. *U' L' B D2 B' D2 R2 D' F2 L' U2 D2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 F L2
*8. *D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R' B2 R B2 R' F' D B L2 F' D2 B2 R' D
*9. *B R' F2 B' U' F2 B2 L D' R' B2 D2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2
*10. *F2 R B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L U2 B2 U' L' R2 B' D' F' L2 D' U R'
*11. *F2 D L2 U R2 D U L2 R2 U F2 R' U2 F' D U R D2 B' R2 U'
*12. *B' L' B D B2 U' B R' U' D' F R2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F
*13. *F2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 R2 F' D' R2 F' R2 U R F R2 U2 R
*14. *D2 B2 F2 R B2 U2 L' R2 F2 L R' D' F' L2 B' U F2 R' B' U2 F'
*15. *F U B U2 R F U' L F2 D' B2 L' D2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 L' U2
*16. *U2 B2 L2 D2 L B2 F2 R2 U2 R' D B' R2 B2 F U' B R B2 U'
*17. *L U F D2 F D' L2 F' B D F2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 L B2
*18. *L2 F L2 U2 R' D2 R' F' B' R F2 R2 D' L2 U B2 U' F2 D2 L2 U
*19. *B2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' U2 B D2 F U L R' U L B2 D B' L' U'
*20. *D L2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 U' R2 B L F2 D2 R B R' D' F' L2 U'
*21. *D2 B2 L R2 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 B' R2 B D B2 U F' D U' B2
*22. *R B2 U2 R' U2 F2 R B2 D2 B2 D U' L' B2 F U' B D' U' B'
*23. *U2 L2 B' U2 L2 B2 R2 B' R2 B2 F2 L' D' L' B D' F' U B D2
*24. *F R2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 F' L2 F2 U2 R F2 U' L' F' D B U2 R
*25. *B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 D U' R' U L2 D2 R' B' R2 D2 L F'
*26. *R B U L F D' L' U L' U F2 D' F2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 U' L2
*27. *F2 L F2 D2 L D2 B2 R U2 F2 L F R U2 B' R' D2 U L F U
*28. *L' B' L2 D B' U2 L' D B' U' L2 D F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U'
*29. *U2 F U2 B' D2 F U2 R2 B' L2 B' R' F' L2 U R' F L B' D
*30. *U2 L2 F U2 B2 L2 B' L2 D2 U2 B' L' R' U' R' D2 U R F2
*31. *F2 R2 B U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B R U R2 B U L D' F2 R U
*32. *B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 U2 B' U2 F D2 L2 R U R D L U2
*33. *L2 U L2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 F' U' F' U2 L' U B D U'
*34. *U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 U B' U2 F' L' R' B R' U2 L2 B D
*35. *D2 U F2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 B2 L' F' U' F' U2 B' D F2 L2 D2 L
*36. *F2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 B U2 F' U2 F R' U R2 D L D2 B2 U' B F2
*37. *B2 F2 D U2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 D' B L' F L2 U' R2 D' L2 B D L'
*38. *F2 L2 D2 B' U2 B2 U2 B' D2 R2 B' U L' B2 U2 F2 L2 B D L' U2
*39. *L2 U L D L' F D' L U L2 F2 D R2 U F2 U' L2 B2
*40. *L2 F2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 D B' F D2 R F L2 D R2 U R2 B'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 B' D F' L U' F2 D2 L F' U2 D2 R F2 R' F2 R2 L' B2 L D2
*2. *L' D R L2 B2 D F2 B U' L2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 D2 R' F2 B2 L2
*3. *F2 U2 F2 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 F L U2 R F' D' L D B2 R'
*4. *L' U2 L' D2 R F U2 B' R U' L2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 U2 D'
*5. *F2 D B2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 U2 R' U L2 B2 F' D2 B' L2 D U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F' D2 R2 F2 U2 F R2 B' D2 B2 F2 D R' B2 F D' L' U' F' R2
*2. *F' D R U2 F2 L F2 D R B R2 D2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 B R2 B2
*3. *D2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 B' D2 R2 F2 U2 R' B' L F2 D' L D' F' L' R
*4. *D L2 B U L2 U R U' D L' B D2 B' L2 U2 B2 L2 B' R2 F R2
*5. *U B2 U' F2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' B' L D2 R' F' L2 R F2 U B'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' B2 D' U2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F' R D F' D2 R2 U' L' D2 U'
*2. *B2 L' B2 D B U2 B2 L2 D2 R' F2 D' F2 L2 U' D' B2 R2 D' L2 U'
*3. *L2 B D2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F D B2 L B D2 B L2 F D F'
*4. *B2 D R F' D F' B L' D' B2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 F L2 U2 B' L2
*5. *U F2 L2 R2 D L2 U R2 B2 U' F2 L' D2 B' D' F2 L2 U' L B2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U' L2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 R2 U R' B' L B2 U' B' U2 L' F' R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' U2 F R U R U2 F' U
*3. *D2 R2 B' D2 B U2 L2 U2 B D2 F L' B' F2 U' R2 U R' B' R' F
*4. *Fw U2 B' Fw F2 D2 U2 Rw R' F2 L' B' D' U' Fw R' D' B2 Fw F2 R F Uw' U Rw' D' L R F' U' B L D B' Rw B2 F' L2 Rw2 R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U2 R F' R2 F2 U F' U'
*3. *F2 R' D2 R2 D2 F2 L' U2 R2 U2 L' D L R2 B2 D' F D2 B U
*4. *D2 U' Fw' U B' Fw2 R Uw' U2 Fw Rw2 R' D' U2 R2 Uw Rw U' F2 U2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 B Rw2 F2 Uw Rw' Fw' F' L Fw2 L2 R D2 B U' L Rw'
*5. *B' R D' F' U2 B2 L D Bw' Fw Dw2 F Lw' R' F2 L2 F2 L2 Lw2 Dw' F2 D U L Rw R2 Dw' Lw D2 F2 Rw B' L2 B2 Lw2 U2 F2 L Bw' L' Lw' Rw' R' D' Uw' Lw' Bw' Fw Lw' Dw Uw' U Rw' B L' R' B' Bw' Uw' Fw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=-2 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=-5,d=0 / UdUd u=5,d=0 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=6 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=-3 / dUdU u=0,d=-4 / ddUU u=6,d=6 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=0 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=3 / dUdU u=-5,d=4 / ddUU u=-5,d=5 / UdUd u=6,d=0 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-5 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=-1 / dUdU u=5,d=1 / ddUU u=-5,d=6 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=1 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=0 / dUdU u=0,d=6 / ddUU u=6,d=-3 / UdUd u=-1,d=5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-2 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R L U' R B L' B' r b' u
*2. *L' B' R L B R' B U l' r' b u
*3. *L B' U B L B U' L R' b u'
*4. *R' L R' U' L U L U' l r b'
*5. *U' R' U' R U' R' B' L l r' b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 2) / (3, 0)
*2. *(-2, 0) / (-3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, -3)
*3. *(0, 5) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -2) / (-5, -4) / (-4, 0) /
*4. *(4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, 1)
*5. *(1, -3) / (-4, -1) / (6, 3) / (3, 3) / (-2, 1) / (5, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *D' R' D' R U L' U R' U' D' U'
*2. *U L R' U' R' L' U D' R' D' U'
*3. *R' U' D L D R' U D U' D' U'
*4. *R U' R' L' D' R' U' L' R' D' U'
*5. *L U L' R L' R' L' D U' D' U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Sep 16, 2014)

2x2 : 4.53, (6.02), 4.52, 4.70, (4.29) = 4.58
3x3 : (14.77), (21.90), 17.86, 16.15, 15.36 = 16.46
4x4 : 1:03.26, 59.42, 49.38, 53.58, 55.77 = 56.26
5x5 : 1:42.06, (1:45.95), (1:38.37), 1:39.43, 1:43.73 = 1:41.74 
6x6 : 3:03.35, (3:07.26), (2:52.91), 2:53.74, 3:04.22 = 3:00.44
7x7 : (4:34.33), (4:13.20), 4:15.44, 4:15.70, 4:22.09 = 4:17.74
2x2 BLD : 44.31, DNF, 46.59 = 44.31
3x3 BLD : DNF, 3:05.03, 2:25.70 = 2:25.70
4x4 BLD : 10:13, 12:36, DNS = 10:13
5x5 BLD : 
Multi BLD : 2/2 (6:56)
3x3 OH : 48.01, (53.34), 45.78, (40.19), 41.51 = 45.10
MTS : 55.09, (57.84), (45.50), 55.42, 55.13 = 55.21
2-4 relay : 1:16.89
2-5 relay : 2:52.82
Clock : 15.87, 20.21, 18.14, 17.58, 19.77 = 18.50
Megaminx : (1:28.93), 1:32.61, (1:46.55), 1:33.11, 1:32.64 = 1:32.79
Pyraminx : 5.09, (4.82), (6.05), 5.82, 5.69 = 5.53
Square-1 : 41.55, (41.37), 51.67, (1:08.65), 42.35 = 45.19
Skewb : (13.99), 11.59, (9.44), 9.62, 12.44 = 11.22


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 17, 2014)

*2X2X2:* 6.73 8.21 (5.92) (9.31) 8.21 = *7.72* // The easiest scrambles ever.. still no PB
*3X3x3:* 19.18 19.32 (17.68) 18.98 (20.13) = *19.16*
*3X3X3 OH: *(58.17) (1:34.96) 1:16.08 1:25.59 1:21.34 = *1:21.00*
*4X4X4:* 1:48.02 (2:14.25) (1:39.61) 1:54.91 2:00.26 =* 1:54.40*


----------



## penguinz7 (Sep 18, 2014)

2x2: 5.89 6.64 (4.82) (6.72) 6.18 = *6.24*
3x3: 18.52 (18.69) 17.49 (17.1) 18.07 = *18.03*
4x4: 1:11.48 (1:09.9) 1:18.08 (1:24.6) 1:12.63 = *1:14.06* OLL parity 5/5
5x5: 2:49.98 2:40.33 (3:01.36) (2:36.36) 2:43.79 = *2:44.7*
6x6: 6:51.96 (5:37.17) 6:08.86 6:30.86 (DNF - 2Layz) = *6:30.51*
3x3 OH: (2:09.39) 1:06.41 1:00.13 56.4 (45.3) = *1:00.98*
FMC


Spoiler: Solution



x2 B F R' D U R U R'
U2 B U2 B' U L U L'
U L' U' L R' U R
U2 L' U L U F U F' U'
R' F R B' R' F' R B U2
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U'


 *54 Moves*
2x2 - 4x4 Relay *1:54.74* 
2x2 - 5x5 Relay *4:32.98*
Pyraminx: 8.76 (14.42) 8.76 (6.56) 8.73 = *8.75*
Skewb: (18.6) (36.45) 21.36 26.65 32.61 = *26.87*


----------



## Sir E Brum (Sep 18, 2014)

*3x3: *(17.91), 15.97, 16.82, (12.53), 16.74 = *16.51*


----------



## Dene (Sep 21, 2014)

*3x3:* (11.66), 16.27, (20.09), 13.34, 15.21 = 14.94
*4x4:* 1:00.91, (1:08.06), 1:00.24, (53.92), 58.33 = 59.83
*5x5:* 1:30.54, 1:33.87, 1:42.27, (1:28.33), (1:43.45) = 1:35.56
*6x6:* 3:05.47, 2:55.05, (2:48.78), 3:05.26, (3:16.84) = 3:01.93
*7x7:* 4:34.17, (5:18.12), (4:21.10), 4:32.63, 4:27.61 = 4:31.47
*OH:* 33.77, 34.48, (35.48), 35.34, (31.84) = 34.53
*Megaminx:* 2:03.75, 2:05.23, (2:08.33), 1:59.66, (1:54.07) = 2:02.88

Overall not too bad.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 23, 2014)

Results week 38: congrats to EMI, qaz and mycube

*2x2x2*(34)

 2.78 DanpHan
 2.91 Royiky
 3.07 SolveThatCube
 3.44 EMI
 3.46 Wilhelm
 3.89 mycube
 4.01 qaz
 4.11 jaysammey777
 4.12 CyanSandwich
 4.32 Iggy
 4.46 larosh12
 4.58 bacyril
 4.60 AndersB
 4.75 ichcubegern
 4.76 CubeBird
 4.85 ws
 4.87 SweetSolver
 5.01 NZCuber
 5.04 Cale S
 5.56 mrjames113083
 5.89 FaLoL
 5.98 Regimaster
 6.15 Schmidt
 6.24 penguinz7
 6.30 Mike Hughey
 6.43 Silverspeed
 6.96 LostGent
 7.08 Bubbagrub
 7.25 cubefanatic
 7.30 Caiel Manuel
 7.44 BenjaminW
 7.62 MaxHofer
 7.72 MarcelP
 8.28 d4m1no
*3x3x3 *(38)

 9.17 DanpHan
 9.67 riley
 10.92 EMI
 11.26 SolveThatCube
 11.45 AndersB
 12.79 mycube
 13.27 Iggy
 14.07 FaLoL
 14.24 typeman5
 14.47 ichcubegern
 14.65 Wilhelm
 14.94 Dene
 15.02 qaz
 15.61 NZCuber
 15.62 jaysammey777
 16.30 Cale S
 16.46 bacyril
 16.51 Sir E Brum
 16.68 Regimaster
 16.93 larosh12
 17.05 CyanSandwich
 18.03 penguinz7
 18.10 Caiel Manuel
 18.14 CubeBird
 18.54 daryl
 18.56 Kenneth Svendson
 19.16 MarcelP
 19.55 d4m1no
 19.56 ws
 20.21 BenjaminW
 21.23 Schmidt
 21.67 Mike Hughey
 21.75 LostGent
 23.34 SweetSolver
 23.78 Silverspeed
 24.89 MaxHofer
 32.38 Bubbagrub
 DNF MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(29)

 39.27 Lapinsavant
 40.11 DanpHan
 42.30 riley
 42.33 FaLoL
 42.83 EMI
 50.74 Iggy
 51.30 Wilhelm
 51.39 mycube
 51.82 qaz
 56.26 bacyril
 57.01 mrjames113083
 59.83 Dene
 1:01.66 NZCuber
 1:04.30 jaysammey777
 1:05.10 Regimaster
 1:08.37 ichcubegern
 1:08.90 thatkid
 1:10.25 BenjaminW
 1:14.06 penguinz7
 1:16.32 daryl
 1:16.84 Cale S
 1:20.65 Silverspeed
 1:21.07 Kenneth Svendson
 1:22.02 Mike Hughey
 1:34.60 Schmidt
 1:46.07 ws
 1:48.07 CyanSandwich
 1:54.40 MarcelP
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:23.31 DanpHan
 1:28.14 EMI
 1:29.99 FaLoL
 1:30.58 mycube
 1:35.56 Dene
 1:41.74 bacyril
 1:44.21 qaz
 2:07.90 ichcubegern
 2:33.84 Mike Hughey
 2:35.77 jaysammey777
 2:44.46 BenjaminW
 2:44.57 Cale S
 2:44.70 penguinz7
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(11)

 2:36.49 EMI
 2:53.18 Wilhelm
 3:00.44 bacyril
 3:01.93 Dene
 3:04.10 qaz
 3:19.74 FaLoL
 4:27.52 ichcubegern
 4:57.51 Mike Hughey
 5:07.96 BenjaminW
 6:15.51 Cale S
 6:30.56 penguinz7
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:17.74 bacyril
 4:29.33 qaz
 4:31.47 Dene
 4:43.84 FaLoL
 7:27.80 Mike Hughey
 7:50.67 BenjaminW
 9:45.11 Cale S
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 19.18 EMI
 24.07 Iggy
 24.10 mycube
 25.79 qaz
 25.81 Regimaster
 29.75 ichcubegern
 31.04 NZCuber
 32.52 ws
 32.73 mrjames113083
 34.53 Dene
 35.08 larosh12
 35.80 FaLoL
 37.17 Wilhelm
 38.76 BenjaminW
 43.72 CubeBird
 45.10 bacyril
 48.97 Mike Hughey
 55.29 CyanSandwich
 1:00.86 penguinz7
 1:03.64 MaxHofer
 1:09.42 Cale S
 1:21.00 MarcelP
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:05.19 Kenneth Svendson
 1:31.31 qaz
 1:53.01 Mike Hughey
 4:02.65 CyanSandwich
 4:06.16 Cale S
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 7.93 Coolster01
 12.60 Iggy
 14.34 mycube
 16.58 Cale S
 17.19 Mike Hughey
 18.35 EMI
 20.66 Royiky
 24.32 qaz
 25.04 CyanSandwich
 36.03 MatsBergsten
 44.31 bacyril
 DNF AndersB
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 38.89 Iggy
 41.95 Sessinator
 47.08 mycube
 50.65 qaz
 1:01.41 Cale S
 1:16.92 CyanSandwich
 1:23.62 Mike Hughey
 1:23.76 MatsBergsten
 1:46.61 EMI
 2:25.70 bacyril
 3:09.92 ichcubegern
 4:40.24 BenjaminW
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 2:40.06 mycube
 5:18.49 MatsBergsten
 5:24.80 Cale S
 5:44.68 qaz
 6:10.81 Mike Hughey
 7:00.17 CyanSandwich
 7:35.67 EMI
10:13.00 bacyril
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 6:05.91 mycube
10:59.50 Mike Hughey
15:08.04 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cale S
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

36:36.57 Mike Hughey
 DNF Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Cale S
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

20/21 (47:59)  CyanSandwich
11/13 (53:40)  MatsBergsten
5/5 ( 9:40)  Cale S
9/13 (48:07)  antoineccantin
4/4 (19:16)  Mike Hughey
2/2 ( 6:56)  bacyril
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 51.24 qaz
 55.21 bacyril
 1:20.53 Mike Hughey
 DNF Cale S
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 55.47 EMI
 55.60 DanpHan
 1:01.39 Lapinsavant
 1:08.02 mycube
 1:14.68 qaz
 1:16.89 bacyril
 1:20.48 mrjames113083
 1:25.72 NZCuber
 1:28.32 ichcubegern
 1:33.17 jaysammey777
 1:36.44 BenjaminW
 1:42.81 daryl
 1:54.74 penguinz7
 2:00.57 Cale S
 2:00.92 Kenneth Svendson
 2:12.48 ws
 2:13.29 Mike Hughey
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:18.18 EMI
 2:19.70 Lapinsavant
 2:20.54 DanpHan
 2:52.82 bacyril
 3:00.59 mycube
 3:00.74 qaz
 3:45.11 Regimaster
 4:32.98 penguinz7
 4:37.63 BenjaminW
 4:53.35 Mike Hughey
 5:14.93 Cale S
*Magic*(1)

 2.74 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(1)

 4.35 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(24)

 5.09 Coolster01
 5.70 Cale S
 6.24 AndersB
 6.99 Wilhelm
 7.77 riley
 7.82 SweetSolver
 10.21 daryl
 10.47 Iggy
 10.66 cubefanatic
 11.22 bacyril
 11.23 DanpHan
 11.90 NZCuber
 11.96 EMI
 13.58 qaz
 13.73 mycube
 15.86 Mike Hughey
 16.18 FaLoL
 17.12 CyanSandwich
 17.64 ichcubegern
 17.75 BenjaminW
 19.34 CubeBird
 26.87 penguinz7
 27.03 Schmidt
 34.88 Bubbagrub
*Clock*(8)

 7.65 Perff
 10.93 DanpHan
 11.03 Wilhelm
 14.98 EMI
 15.15 mycube
 16.34 Mike Hughey
 18.50 bacyril
 DNF qaz
*Pyraminx*(23)

 5.53 bacyril
 5.64 Iggy
 5.94 cubefanatic
 6.71 Regimaster
 7.35 Wilhelm
 8.11 daryl
 8.13 ichcubegern
 8.53 EMI
 8.75 penguinz7
 9.13 FaLoL
 9.51 SweetSolver
 9.55 Cale S
 9.57 qaz
 10.13 jaysammey777
 12.02 NZCuber
 12.92 BenjaminW
 14.36 mycube
 15.30 Mike Hughey
 15.48 Schmidt
 15.69 CubeBird
 18.08 LostGent
 20.00 CyanSandwich
 21.38 Bubbagrub
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:30.80 NZCuber
 1:32.10 FaLoL
 1:32.79 bacyril
 1:35.64 qaz
 1:49.01 mycube
 2:02.88 Dene
 2:50.67 Cale S
 3:04.61 Mike Hughey
 3:06.11 BenjaminW
*Square-1*(11)

 14.25 EMI
 16.73 Coolster01
 19.41 Iggy
 24.69 Wilhelm
 34.24 qaz
 43.64 Mike Hughey
 45.19 bacyril
 50.89 CyanSandwich
 1:09.27 Cale S
 1:10.40 mycube
 1:56.73 ichcubegern
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

28 guusrs
32 EMI
35 Coolster01
36 qaz
36 Mike Hughey
37 Bubbagrub
40 ichcubegern
41 mrjames113083
42 Cale S
50 CyanSandwich
54 penguinz7
DNF  AndersB

*Contest results*

297 EMI
288 qaz
256 mycube
255 Cale S
254 bacyril
242 Mike Hughey
201 Iggy
184 CyanSandwich
183 Wilhelm
182 DanpHan
182 ichcubegern
172 FaLoL
138 NZCuber
118 Dene
117 penguinz7
116 BenjaminW
109 Regimaster
108 jaysammey777
102 MatsBergsten
99 AndersB
92 riley
86 mrjames113083
78 daryl
74 Coolster01
72 SolveThatCube
65 ws
64 larosh12
63 SweetSolver
63 Lapinsavant
63 CubeBird
48 cubefanatic
44 Schmidt
44 Royiky
41 Kenneth Svendson
36 Bubbagrub
33 typeman5
32 antoineccantin
30 MarcelP
30 Silverspeed
26 Caiel Manuel
24 Sir E Brum
24 LostGent
22 guusrs
18 MaxHofer
17 thatkid
17 d4m1no
16 Sessinator
10 Perff


----------



## NZCuber (Sep 27, 2014)

2x2x2: 5.16, 4.65, (4.43), (8.46), 5.22 = 5.01 (need to work on sune recognition)
3x3x3: 16.15, 15.43, (15.18), 15.24, (16.96) = 15.61 (Failed yet again)
4x4x4: 58.66, 1:04.58, 1:01.75, (56.14), (1:07.46) = 1:01.66 (hate OLL parity)
3x3x3 one-handed: 26.43, (33.83), 32.88, 33.81, (26.25) = 31.04 (hmm)
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 = 1:25.72 (meh)
Megaminx: 1:25.50, 1:34.53, 1:32.36, (1:23.71), (1.51.30) = 1:30.80 average (NR average+single and almost sub the NR single with my average)
Pyraminx: 14.68, 8.08, 10.69, 18.72, 10.68 = 12.02 (UGG)
Skewb: 14.18, 9.50, 12.02, 19.59, 8.00


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 27, 2014)

NZCuber said:


> 2x2x2: 5.16, 4.65, (4.43), (8.46), 5.22 = 5.01 (need to work on sune recognition)
> 3x3x3: 16.15, 15.43, (15.18), 15.24, (16.96) = 15.61 (Failed yet again)
> 4x4x4: 58.66, 1:04.58, 1:01.75, (56.14), (1:07.46) = 1:01.66 (hate OLL parity)
> 3x3x3 one-handed: 26.43, (33.83), 32.88, 33.81, (26.25) = 31.04 (hmm)
> ...



Should this be in w39-thread?


----------

